# Latte art - easier to practice with larger cup?



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

As the title says I'm wondering if it's easier to practice latte art with a larger cup? I'm currently using a 250ml cup and I seem to run out of room or end up spilling all over the place before I've got anything to shout about. It's probably my technique being rubbish but thought I'd ask for peoples opinions. Also I know about the mock up milk you can do with washing up liquid but I was wondering if there's something you can do to mimic the espresso shot so I'm not wasting loads of coffee. Or is it literally buy the cheapest coffee to practice with?

thanks in advance


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

Here ya go...


----------



## Stevie (Nov 18, 2015)

i dont think so.... 250ml is already quite a big cup when you consider a proper flat white is 150ml (ish) with 35+g of espresso in that cup already!


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

Stevie said:


> i dont think so.... 250ml is already quite a big cup when you consider a proper flat white is 150ml (ish) with 35+g of espresso in that cup already!


Ok that's great. I'd convinced myself I needed a bigger cup to practice with but I'll just save my money and keep practicing with what I've got. It's just frustrating as the more I try the worse I get haha!


----------

